# Giant Defy 1 vs Specialized Allez Elite (1st road bike)



## Hallinator (Jul 5, 2010)

Here's my problem, I really like Specialized bikes (have spec MTB) , yet I HATE the lbs who carries specialized. However, the lbs who I love, only carries Giant, who I don't care for as much as specialized.

So it's the Specialized Allez Elite (http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45685&eid=4350&menuItemId=9256) with a shop I dislike, or the Giant Defy 1 (http://giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/model/defy.1/3882/37098/) with a great shop. Both shops offer %10 off all accessories with purchase, a solid fit session, and free tune up later on.

I tested out the Giant today, and I liked it, but it was my first road bike ride ever, so I'll test the Specialized tomorrow to compare.

Any reason why one bike is better than the other?

Thanks


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

They're very similar. You could flip a coin and not go wrong with either. I'd go test ride ea. bike for 30 min. ea and get the one that felt the best.


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

+1 with Mr V., in the event that you liked the the way both felt, I would go with the LBS that you love... and just an fyi, I have 5 spesh bikes in my stable and have great support from my LBS


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree that both bikes are similar, but not the same. If you compare the geo of both bikes you'll see that the Allez is slightly more race oriented, with (relatively) shorter HT and wheelbase, so (all else being equal) rider position will be a little more aggressive and handling a little quicker, when compared to the Giant's slightly relaxed geo.

I also agree that a test ride (out on the roads and of some duration) will sort out your preferences, and that IME is the best way to decide between the two.There's no inherently 'better' bike here, but one may be the better bike _for you_.

You don't say exactly why you prefer one shop over the other, so it's hard to offer advice on that specific issue.


----------

